# My score for the month :)



## madpoet (Jul 26, 2010)

Picked this up today from a local CL seller. 2 Dahlquist DQ10s, 2 Hafler DH-200s, an Advent 300 Preamp, Dahlquist LP1 crossover, DBX 3BX range expander, and the DQ1W subwoofer. Need to refoam the woofers on the DQ10s but otherwise it's all in exceptional condition. Original boxes and everything! All for a whopping $600 :R


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Good score, madpoet. I love Dahlquist and Hafler gear.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

What a haul. Congratulations and many years of sonic bliss.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Congrats on the score, madpoet! Snap more pics when you take 'em out of the box!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Sounds like you made a great score. I've heard great thing about Dahlquist and Hafler, keep us posted.:T


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow...I'm quite envious. Enjoy!!!

BTW-one of this site's sponsors (Parts Express) offers refoaming. *I* don't have any experience with that aspect of their service, but perhaps someone else has. Here's a link to their homepage; I'd look for the link to the service, but I have to go to work. Let me know if you have any trouble (assuming you're interested) and I'll be happy to find a more direct link.

http://www.parts-express.com/?utm_s...roup=Product_Ads_Brand&utm_term=Parts-Express


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Unfortunatly the PE refoaming department is quite limited but may be able to help if not there are several sources out there for this need.:T


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

There are the correct refoam kits and refoam service available from GeoAli.

http://stores.ebay.com/GeoAli-Vintage-Stereo-and-More
http://stores.ebay.com/GeoAli-Vinta...263494519&_sid=75943019&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322

Dahlquist resources: http://www.classicspeakerpages.net/IP.Board/index.php?showforum=21


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice score. Congrats Nice 2 channel setup. I believe you will like it very much.

Enjoy the music.


----------



## madpoet (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah I've heard refoaming the 10s is actually very easy. Honestly my original intent was to ebay the suckers since the package as a whole was worth a lot more than 600. But now I'm getting kind of keen on keeping it all...


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice score. Hafler and Dahlquist are both good sounding gear. DQ-10's are one of the few box type speakers I actually like. A couple of Hafler DH200's have been my emergency go to amps for years.


----------

